# 2011 Book Giveaway



## Anne Lyle

Hi all

To celebrate completion and submission of my first novel - and because I have way too many *how-to-write books*, as well as a great  pile of freebie *novels* from conventions that I just don't have time to  read - I'm going to be giving away *one of each* every month in 2011!

First up are "The First Five Pages: A Writer's Guide to Staying Out of  the Rejection Pile" by Noah Lukeman and "Slights" by Kaaron Warren.

Note: since I'm paying for postage, I'm having to limit this to UK/EU  residents. Sorry about that! Of course you're welcome to just visit my  website anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For more details, visit my blog: http://www.annelyle.com

Thanks!


----------



## Mouse

Visited and commented. And, when I work out how to do it, I'll follow your blog too.

Sounds like a good idea, Anne. I tried a 'book swap' idea on another website as I've got lots of books to give away and nobody was interested.


----------



## Anne Lyle

Thanks! If you click on the 'RSS feed' link in that post*, you should be taken to a page which asks you how you'd like to subscribe - at least, that's how Firefox does it. Sorry, I don't know about Internet Explorer, as I'm on a Mac. 

I'm aiming to post weekly to the blog, ideally on Wednesdays - book reviews, stuff about history, musings on fantasy fiction and gender issues - basically anything that catches my interest and is related in some way to my fiction. I have a separate blog about my writing progress, which is more about keeping myself on track and accountable, rather than attracting the interest of other people 

* or try this link


----------



## Mouse

Ah, done it now. I'm on blogger and on the dashboard there's an option to add blogs you want to follow by copying and pasting in the URL. So I did that.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Mouse said:


> Visited and commented. And, when I work out how to do it, I'll follow your blog too.
> 
> Sounds like a good idea, Anne. I tried a 'book swap' idea on another website as I've got lots of books to give away and nobody was interested.



If you are in the UK, Mouse, I can recommend Readitswapit.co.uk


----------



## Mouse

Thanks! Signed up. Love it.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Mouse said:


> Thanks! Signed up. Love it.



What username did you use? Mine unimaginatively - or as I prefer to think, consistently - is 'junkmokey'.


----------



## Mouse

I'm Mouser.


----------



## JunkMonkey

...or even 'junkmonkey'.  No wonder I have so much trouble logging into places....

And I see you've already done a swap.  The system works!


----------



## Parson

Mouse said:


> I'm Mouser.


 MOUSER! You've turned into a Cat!!!


----------



## Mouse

Yes... It's a cunning ploy to fool cats so that I can get into their midst.


----------



## Parson

No Slow Wit You!


----------



## Anne Lyle

My cat's nickname is Mouse because she's small and grey with a pointy nose and long skinny tail 

Yfrog Photo : yfrog.com/gz1uwxj - Shared by annelyle


----------



## JunkMonkey

Anne Lyle said:


> My cat's nickname is Mouse because she's small and grey with a pointy nose and long skinny tail
> 
> Yfrog Photo : yfrog.com/gz1uwxj - Shared by annelyle



My cat's called 'Terrapin', named by my 8 year old on the dubious grounds that it's a tortoiseshell.


----------



## Anne Lyle

January winners announced, and February titles posted: this month it's "Becoming a Writer" by Dorothea Brande and "The Stormcaller" by Tom Lloyd. You have until Saturday 5th March to join in the fun...


----------



## Mouse

Woo! I won?! Thanks, Anne!


----------



## Anne Lyle

You're welcome!


----------



## Lenny

Anne Lyle said:


> My cat's nickname is Mouse because she's small and grey with a pointy nose and long skinny tail
> 
> Yfrog Photo : yfrog.com/gz1uwxj - Shared by annelyle



Sorry to jump in on something from a month ago, but what a beautiful cat! Tonkinese, by any chance?

EDIT: Nope, Burmese - just seen the caption.  I was close, though.


----------



## Anne Lyle

Thanks! I should add that she also loves cheese 

And this thread will be updated monthly, since I'm giving away two books every month. 

TWO BOOKS! FREE!! 

I must be mad...


----------



## Anne Lyle

This month's giveaways are:

"Telling Lies for Fun and Profit" by Lawrence Block

and

"The Poison Throne" by Celine Kiernan

Post a comment by Saturday 4th June to be in with a chance of winning!


----------



## Parson

What Parson wouldn't be intrigued with the idea of telling lies for fun and profit?


----------



## Allanon

This is a great idea!!!


----------



## Anne Lyle

June titles are now up for grabs:

"Write Away" by Elizabeth George (non-fiction)

and 

"Bartimaeus: The Amulet of Samarkhand" by Jonathan Stroud (YA fantasy)

Post a comment to enter!


----------



## Anne Lyle

What, July already? 

This month's titles are:

"The Creative Writer's Workbook" by Cathy Birch

and

"Avilion" by Robert Holdstock

Post a comment to enter!


----------



## Anne Lyle

August's titles are:

"Stealing Fire from the Gods" by James Bonnet

and

"The Owl Killers" by Karen Maitland

Post a comment by noon on Saturday 3rd September to enter!


----------

